# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  восстановление пароля к radmin 2.*

## santy

Известно, что пароль доступа по radmin хранится в реестре:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\RAdmin\v2.0\Server\Param  eters\Parameter
подскажите, какие программы ( кроме passwordspro) могут восстановить пароль из хэша?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

Multi Password Recovery от coban2k (первый пинче дел) вроде это делает..

----------


## santy

извлечь хэш в принципе могу легальным способом, через удаленное управление реестром, а дальше все равно перебор использовать?
----
спасибо. Запустил триальную версию на виртуальной машине. Я так понял, эту программу надо устанавливать непосредственно на машине, для которой необходимо подобрать пароль к radmin.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Multi Password Recovery от coban2k (первый пинче дел) вроде это делает..


Честно сказать дешовенькая утилитка. ИМХО

----------


## Ego1st

обычный пинч, только в открытом доступе.. и препадаеться как утилита для востановления паролей..

----------


## santy

угу, установить пинч себе за плату - это круто.  :Smiley: .

----------


## Ego1st

нее там внутри пинча нету, и пароли он не пересылает никому.. имееться ввиду что технология таже, только используеться она дл востановления паролей, а не кражи..

----------


## Monkey

Хотите воссоздать пароль по его контрольной сумме (хешу)? Ню-ню, давайте, дерзайте.  :Smiley:

----------


## santy

если пароль простой - почему бы нет? (lc5 ведь восстанавливает по хэшам)

----------

